# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  μπαταριες σε σκουπακι black decker

## SPYROSKON

γεια σας ηθελα να ρωτησω για τις μπαταριες σε επαναφ.σκουπακι 9,6v θελει 8 μπαταριες 1,2 1400ma και εχουν γυρω στα 30ευρω μηπως υπαρχουν μαγαζια με ποιο φθηνες τιμες?

----------


## stafidas

Εγώ έχω αλλάξει 3 φορές μπαταρίες στο σκουπάκι μου και έχω πάρει μπαταρίες από το Δήσιο στην Αθήνα σε μια κάθετη στην Αθηνάς. Έχει κάτι κινέζικες μπαταρίες που είναι πιο φτηνές αλλά να ξέρεις ότι κρατάνε λιγότερο όμως (σαν ζωή). Ενώ τις εργοστασιακές τις άλλαξα μετά από 3-4 χρόνια, οι κινέζικες στα 2 χρόνια θέλουν αλλαγή πάλι.
Πάντως οι μπαταρίες είναι ακριβές και μερικοί προτείνουν ότι δεν αξίζει να μπεις καν σε αυτην την διαδικασία, αλλά να πας για καινούριο σκουπάκι και να ξεμπερδεύεις.
Η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου πάντως...

----------


## SDrikos

Συμφωνώ με τον φίλο Μαρίνο.
Απλώς να προσθέσω ότι ο Δήσιος έχει site:www.batteries.gr στο οποίο μπορείς να δεις τιμές.

----------


## stafidas

Σωστός Σπύρο. Κοίταξα λίγο το site αλλά δυστυχώς στην κατηγορία που ενδιαφέρει τον φίλο μας (http://www.batteries.gr/categories.asp?catid=3263) δεν γράφει τιμές... αλλά με ένα τηλεφωνάκι θα μάθει εύκολα αυτό που θέλει.
Επίσης παρατήρησα την διεύθυνση του μαγαζιού... και είδα ότι αυτό είναι Πλ. Καρύτση 10 ενώ εγώ είχα πάει Σοφοκλέους και Αθηνάς. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ο ίδιος Δήσιος και στα 2 μαγαζιά ή κάποιος ξάδερφος με το ίδιο όνομα... και επίσης δεν ξέρω αν έχουν διαφορές στα προιόντα τους και στις τιμές τους...

----------


## SPYROSKON

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις, βρηκα στην αμαλιαδα φθηνες σε σχεση με αθηνα 3,5ε την μια χ8=28ε ενταξει μου βγηκε η παναγια να τις βαλω αλλα τελικα ολα καλα, αλλα να ρωτησω σε σχεση με την φορτιση, να το εχω συνεχεια στο ρευμα η να το αφηνω να ξεφορτιζει , και επειτα να το ξαναβαζω?

----------


## SPYROSKON

Ααα και κατι αλλο? αν βαλω π.χ. 5 μπαταριες 1,2χ5=6v στο σκουπακι των 9,6vπου εχει 8 μπαταριες, υπαρχει προβλημα? και αν ναι τη προβλημα? λιγοτερος χρονος? λιγοτερη ισχυ? προβλημα στο μοτερ? η τη αλλο?

----------


## stafidas

Αν βάλεις 5 μπαταρίες (6V) ενώ το μοτέρ σου δουλεύει με 9,6V, τότε το μοτερ δεν θα έχει δύναμη.
Όσο αφορά τον χρόνο λειτουργίας του (πόσο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει μέχρι να ξαναχρειαστεί φόρτιση), εδώ έχει να κάνει με τα mAH των μπαταριών που έβαλες. Οσο πιο πολλά τα mAh, τόσο πιο πολύ κρατάει το σκουπάκι αλλά και πιο ακριβές οι μπαταρίες. Καλό είναι να βάζεις ότι είχε.
Για την φόρτιση που λες, δεν ξέρω αν σε μόνιμη φόρτιση χαλάνε οι μπαταρίες (φαντάζομαι θα έχουν μια κάποια φθορά), αλλά στην πράξη όμως είναι πιο πρακτικό να το έχεις μόνιμα στην βάση του. Δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει να μπαίνεις σε τέτοια διαδικασία και κόπο για να κερδίσεις 1-2 μήνες ζωής στις μπαταρίες...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το κλασικό πρόβλημα με τις μπαταρίες και τα σκουπάκια....συνήθως κοστίζουν πολύ παραπάνω από τα καινούργια και η αντικατάσταση είναι ασύμφορη....
Η καταστροφή των μπαταριών οφείλεται -εκτός ότι είναι κινεζιές-στην καθημερινή υπερφόρτιση που τραβάνε γιατί οι περισσότεροι έχουν μόνιμα το σκουπάκι μάνω στη βάση φόρτισης....Καλό είναι το σκουπάκι να παραμένει μόνο όσο χρειάζεται για να φορτίσει και όχι 24 ώρες /24ωρο....
Ένα καλό τρύκ είναι να το φορτίζετε μόνο βράδυ και το πρωί να το αφήνετε εκτός φόρτισης... καλό κάνετε και στις μπαταρίες και στη τσέπη σας σπαταλώντας -έστω και ασήμαντα-λιγότερο ρεύμα... :Smile:

----------

